# Flash Enlarge



## dudeking (Feb 7, 2007)

You know that effect you get with alot of flash adverts now when you hover over them and the get bigger?

Is that done with JS? I need to know for a drop down menu script and was just woundering.

Thanks Eddie


----------



## virox (Sep 10, 2007)

Hmm not too sure about a Flash movie being enlarge when you roll over it; perhaps this would be possible with frames and Javascript. I know that with images, you can easily resize the image when you rollover using CSS or Javascript.

Here's a Javascript example of an image rollover: http://www.huntingground.freeserve.co.uk/main/mainfram.htm?../imagery/img_thumbs.htm

And a CSS example: http://www.godandscience.org/general/image_rollover.html

You might be able to use those techniques with Flash.


----------



## dudeking (Feb 7, 2007)

basicly I created this flash menu

http://dudekingdesigns.co.uk/

I want the flash video to enlarge when hovering over the word menu. Rather than now where the flash video is always there.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Yes, if you're talking about those annoying ads that expand to take up half your screen when you roll over them, they are done with a combination of Javascript and Actionscript.

Try taking a look at this page that describes how to create an expanding banner ad.
http://www.e-planning.net/support/expandable.html

Maybe you can apply that technique to your menu.


----------

